# Lime Application



## osrudbob (Mar 21, 2010)

I just got my soil tests back from UNH. They tell me I need to add 2 1/2 tons of lime per acre. I have 20 acres to do. I was told I can buy the lime powered or granular. Which one should I use and what should I use to apply it. I have a 55hp tractor. H E L P !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BCFENCE (Jul 26, 2008)

Make sure you use AG LIME, You can also use pelleted lime wich you can buy at the store but is alot higher and does not last as long. Around here their are a few guys that haul lime and thats who i use to haul and spread my lime. If you want to find a good place to start call your local ferdlizer dealer or rock quarry and they should set you up.


----------



## Erock813 (Jun 3, 2008)

While your at it,use hi calcium lime. All lime takes 6 months to work. I know some fertilizer dealers will mix it with fertilizer. At 2.5 ton,it should look like snow on the ground.


----------



## UpNorth (Jun 15, 2009)

I see you've already got 2 different opinions for which lime to use.

I agree with BCFence, go with the Aglime as there is not a yield increase when the Hi Cal lime is applied that would offset the often higher costs per ton of the Hi Cal Lime.

The neutralizing index and the fineness of the lime with give you a pretty idea how fast it works. If you get 60% of the dolomitic aglime passing through the 60-mesh screen it's just as effective as a 40% of the calcitic (Hi Cal) aglime passing through the 60 mesh screen.

I've posted a nice extension bulletin on the topic below. Most the info you would need is in the first 2 pages.
http://www.soils.wisc.edu/extension/pubs/A3671.pdf

Definitely get someone else to spread it for you.


----------



## nosliw (Feb 8, 2010)

Around here, Ag Lime from a quarry runs about $19.00 a ton, spread and the trucks usually carry 20 tons at a time. (it depends on how close you live to a quarry)

Pel-lime in bulk runs $125 a ton and you've got to figure out how to spread it. Some sources say the pellitized lime is 4x or 2x the strength of ag lime, but it doesn't last as long in the ground.

I only use pel-lime on small tilled plots that need higher ph. Mainly for tobacco production. Everything I've got needs 2.5-4 tons per acre. It'll take a small fortune to lime everything, but they say it makes a huge difference if your PH is below 6.0. All our ground tests between 5.1-6.1, not good. especially when theres 100 acres of it.

A couple things I had heard that contributes to the lowering of PH: nitrogen application, which could be reduced by introducing clover or some other legume, and leaving rotting vegitation on the ground (ex bush-hogging)


----------



## hayray (Feb 23, 2009)

Pelletized lime is not any stronger then any other standard lime that meets minimum state lime laws for neutralizing value and Calcium carbonate equivelents, just that pellet lime can be spread with a standard fertilizer spreader. You can check with local fertilizer dealer to see if they know of a source of lime in your area and who spreads it. A standard fertilizer spreader will not be able to spread lime so that is why most people higher a applicator to come in and spread lime. Depending on the area you live in usually determines what type of source of lime you can get. I pay $4/ton for high calcitic lime mined from water drinking water treatment lagoons from some municipilities. They haul me 21 ton loads. This type of lime I spread with my manure spreader, if I hire it done it will cost $10 per ton to spread it.


----------



## nosliw (Feb 8, 2010)

I never can get anyone to give me the up and up on the pelletized lime. I've heard it depends on what "kind" of pel lime it is. Some is 2x, some 4x, some is the same as what comes from the quarry.

I had never thought about using a manure spreader. How wide of a swath does it cover?


----------

